# Como quitar contraseña del bios a laptop Fujitsu Serie A



## Luis Enrique Pacheco1982 (Nov 2, 2017)

Saludos a los amigos foreros, por aca tengo una laptop de un amigo, Fujitsu Serie A que tiene contraseña en el bios, al dueño se le olvido, y andamos buscando a alguien que sepa como quitarla o sea tan amable de explicarme como se hace, desde ya muchas 
gracias y que pasen buen dia. ...


----------



## zonosfera (Nov 2, 2017)

No estoy muy seguro, pero recuerdo haber escuchado alguna vez a un profesor de mis clases de computo hace ya muchos años (muchos), que para quitar la contraseña de acceso a una pc bloqueada por BIOS, había que quitarle la pila....ya que en el  Bios donde se almacenan los estados basicos y configuracion de un PC, se mantienen activos por la batería que incorpora el mainboard...

Es de saber que al quitar la bateria de la placa por unos 10 minutos en promedio, hay que volver a configurar la hora y demás parametros del Bios... 

Tal vez pueda funcionar con ello...

otra forma es cambiando un jumper que trae la placa para el control del bios...

tambien hay un video de como hacerlo de manera auxiliar...

Saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2017)

En algunas máquinas *mas viejas*  quitar la pila del Bios y cortocircuitar el portapilas alcanzaría , en las mas nuevas no 

Un amigo resolvió eso hace un tiempo , sólo se que debió ingresar con teclado exterior (USB)


----------



## tiago (Nov 2, 2017)

Una forma efectiva pero algo sofisticada es regrabar el firm de la EEPROM.
Hay que extraer el integrado y regrabarlo con un programador.
Quitar la pila últimamente no es efectivo porque el password queda grabado también en la EEPROM, pero se debe probar.
También puede haber en la placa unos puntos para puentearlos y hacer CLRCMOS, que resetea valores en CMOS y en EEPROM.
Tienes una aplicación al final de éste post para desbloqueo de password por el método del codigo de error (Que parece que también está desapareciendo) como indica el video de mas arriba, intentalo también.

¿Cual es el modelo de la máquina exactamente?

Saludos.


----------



## Luis Enrique Pacheco1982 (Nov 3, 2017)

Muchas gracias a todos los amigos, a ver como resuelvo por aca, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Nov 3, 2017)

A mi me paso lo mismo ..hace un par de años. ..en una compaq. .
En mi caso fue desarmar y quitar la pila. ..y darle encendido sin ella un minuto 6 luego volver a armarla..
Adiós contraseña


----------



## shevchenko (Nov 4, 2017)

en mi caso el chip fue cortocircuitear el chip que la bloqueaba (sin bateria solo con el cargador) un toque con un cablito y quedo limpia, luego toco cambiar la fecha/hora y eso...


----------

